# java3d und webstart



## blinky palermo (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

habe als "Java-Anfänger"  zu Übungszwecken einen kleinen Raumplaner mit java3d programmiert.
Nun wollte ich noch die Möglichkeit testen das Programm über Webstart online zugänglich zu machen.

Leider funktioniert die Sache bis jetzt nur von meinem eigenen Rechner aus. 
Von Bekannten erhalte ich nur negative Rückmeldungen.
www.7loops.com/webstart/index.html

Für einen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar !



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>


<jnlp spec="1.0+"
  codebase="http://www.7loops.com/webstart/"
  href="roomy_webstart.jnlp">

  <information>
    <title>RoomSwing</title>
    <vendor>7loops</vendor>
    <homepage href="http://www.7loops.com/webstart/index.html"/>
    <description>Test</description>
    <description kind="short">Test: Raumplaner,
	mit Java 3D API</description>
    <offline-allowed/>
  </information>

  <resources>
    <j2se version="1.4+"/>
    <jar href="/webstart/roomswing.jar" main="true"/>
    <jar href="/webstart/bilder.jar" />
    <jar href="/webstart/package.jar" />
    <extension href="https://j3d-webstart.dev.java.net/release/java3d-latest.jnlp"/>
  </resources>

  <application-desc main-class= "RoomSwing"/>

</jnlp>
```


----------



## AlArenal (9. Mai 2005)

ava.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.continueLaunch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleApplicationDesc(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleLaunchFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
	at com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.SimpleUniverse.getPreferredConfiguration(Unknown Source)
	at RoomSwing.createNewRoomGraph(RoomSwing.java:1284)
	at RoomSwing.main(RoomSwing.java:711)
	... 11 more
Caused by: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission accessClassInPackage.sun.awt)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPackageAccess(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.jnlp.JNLPClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at javax.media.j3d.GraphicsConfigTemplate3D.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
	... 14 more


----------



## blinky palermo (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Doch was bedeutet diese Fehlermeldung?

Gruß


----------



## Spacerat (23. Mai 2005)

Also...

Ich hatte (nach einer Neuinstallation) Java3D noch nicht installiert. Also folgte ich dem Link auf deiner Seite, und siehe da... es funzt. Ich nehme mal an, das das an der jeweilig installierten Java3D Version liegen könnte. Ist aber nur 'ne wage Vermutung. Dieses macht mir vielmehr Sorgen: "com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.SimpleUniverse.getPreferredConfiguration(Unknown Source)". Das ist (mal so nebenbei) der Auslöser des Dilemmas. Hier gibt es einiges an Möglichkeiten:

1. Windows: J3D-OGL installiert jedoch keine OGL-Hardware-Treiber (sehr selten, heutzutage eigentlich undenkbar)
2. Windows: 1. jedoch mit DirectX (nahezu unmöglich! Fällt ab Windows 98 schonmal ganz aus).
3. Linux (derivate): keine 3D-Hardware-Unterstützung unter X aktiviert (DRI oder GLX).
4. Andere Betriebsysteme: k. A. ???

5. Alle: keine aktuelle J3D-Version installiert. (1.3.2 glaub' ich). Hier stellt sich die Frage, mit welcher J3D API-Version die Anwendung erstellt wurde.

Unten die Access denied Exception lässt noch darauf schliessen, das eine (Serializable) Klasse serialisiert wurde, die man ausführen kann. Ein derartiges Prob' hab' ich selbst gerade, mit einem JPanel.

cu Spacerat.

P.S.: Drucken oder Speichern funzt bei mir auch nicht. Aber ich nehme mal an, das soll so sein.


----------



## Guest (7. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich noch – ich gebe zu etwas verspätet aber dennoch – herzlich für die Hilfe bedanken!

Grüße!


----------

